# My Future Build - Suggestions are Welcome



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm taking next step upgrading from JBJ 28 gallon, this will be a larger tank, something that will have custom lighting and will get around some limitations of my existing tank.

Originally I was thinking of 48 long x 24 wide x 22 high, I even made a cardboard cut out of it and put it in the room - it certainly proved to be too large for the room, front to back - so I had to cut it to 20 wide. 

I'm about to make an order, but the dealer is recommending I go a bit shorter - only 20 high, otherwise I will have to go with thicker glass and a lot more money.

So I am looking at 48 x 20 x 20 as my tank... Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless your going to be making it rimless, I would just go with a standard 75/90 and save yourself a lot of money. I don't think you will notice the extra 2" front to back, especially when your saving lots of money


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

tough call... I love having all the room I can from the front to the back!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

20 high with the big trim on the top will not be so nice., As Tristan said until you go rimless or with euro trim

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

2" makes the world of difference, So ive Heard....

Had too Im sorry.

My Tank could use 2" of Depth, Its already 24" high.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I know that you can do a lot with a standard 75, but it does feel too short front to back. This is against what i said before but I really didn't think 2" would have solved the issue we had, another 6" sure.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I know that you can do a lot with a standard 75, but it does feel too short front to back. This is against what i said before but I really didn't think 2" would have solved the issue we had, another 6" sure.


Thats always the case though. We always setup or tanks, and always want more room! Once the tank is setup, you always say, if only there was a few more inches of room..... Next tank, right....

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

sig said:


> 20 high with the big trim on the top will not be so nice., As Tristan said until you go rimless or with euro trim


Thanks, I plan to go low iron glass (starfire) and rimless. Stand height will be at 36 inches.


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's the picture of my tank so far:










As it stands right now it is at 48 x 20 x 22 tall. This does seem to work better in the room, but I'm still not convinced. Everyone is happy with it being only 20 inches front-to-back, but I have a lot of concerns here, don't wont to regret the limitations in aquascaping. Islands are definitely on my list.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ill say whatever it makes you happy..If you dont mind spending a bit more go with with your plan but I think a 75 standar tank is nice too.


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

explor3r said:


> Ill say whatever it makes you happy..If you dont mind spending a bit more go with with your plan but I think a 75 standar tank is nice too.


Thanks! I'd go with the standard tank, but really want to do rimless and starfire, that no longer makes it standard


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

I've put together a diagram of what my room looks like and the location for it.


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

And here are a few pictures of the living room:























































Hopefully this will give this discussion another perspective.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

A 125 Gallon lomg will look good in that spot  Your tank will stick out a bit fromt that little wall on the left side of the tank. I don't think you want the tank tight against the wall. This is where the 18 inch front to back makes sense.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> A 125 Gallon lomg will look good in that spot  Your tank will stick out a bit fromt that little wall on the left side of the tank. I don't think you want the tank tight against the wall. This is where the 18 inch front to back makes sense.


Have to agree. Go with something long to compliment the room.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

I've thought about it some more and ended up with the following diagram. Looks like I can get the dimensions I've always wanted: 48 x 24 x 20.










Now that should be just perfect.


----------



## nynick (Jul 25, 2012)

Shoryureppa said:


> A 125 Gallon lomg will look good in that spot  Your tank will stick out a bit fromt that little wall on the left side of the tank. I don't think you want the tank tight against the wall. This is where the 18 inch front to back makes sense.


Yup, and center in on that wall  (and don't be an idiot like me and say, bah, I don't need it drilled  ) A tank of any reasonable size is an instant focal point of a room, don't shove it into a corner.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there are 2 very nice set ups on AP. If you do not have account, you should join, since most of the good stuff sold there
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-class...roduct=31156&title=85g-starphire-front&cat=42
$1200
custom built 85g (48l x 24d x 17h) starphire front glass. centre overflow. with stand. 30g sump with ASM-G3 skimmer, mag 12 return pump. Tunze 6100 powerhead with magnetic holder. Seio 1200 with magnetic holder. Tek 8 bulb light fixture with stands. I don't know how much live rock is in tank.
heater, ozonator, and other stuff sitting around such as test kits, r/o unit
Perc, black perc and possum wrasse.
red anenome, green kenyan colt, leather coral, some other soft corals.
aquatronica control system

----------------------------------
$1200
Custom made by Miracles, Starphire front and sides, 1/2 inch thick, 48 long, 30 wide, 19 tall dual output and return all hard plummed as you can see in the picture. 40 acrylic sump with (4 chambers) 36 long, 15 wide, 16 high. Pump is a Pan World
50PX-X 1110gph 13' 90W 1" MPT / 1" MPT

10"x4"x5"

LED Lights sold separately with system purchase only using one but have two availlable. Auto top- off system can also be negotiated with tank purchase only. I can keep these items for my next tank.

Only used for fresh water, no scratches, very clean and easy to clean. About 2years old, and the pump is only one year old.

The bad: Very heavy and its in the basement, I paid guys to bring this for me. Small chip on front right from moving but no cracks. Stand also took a bit of beating on the move and floor is also uneven so its not showroom anymore. I added braces in the middle and sides for more support. Since its hard plummed you have to cut everything and will need new bulheads. Acrylic has some bowing.

Tank cost $1600 and Stand cost $600 im selling for $1200 tank, stand, sump , pump and plumming and must be moved by buyer. Must pay ahead before it is moved, so if it breaks by accident I am not responsible for it, just to clarify. Im selling cause im moving again once house is sold. I am willing to trade for simillar set-up but smaller to move such us 30x30 or 24x24 set-up. Tank is currently running and pictures taken today. Im in Whitby 401/ Thickson Rd.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that looks interesting. I've registered already (waiting for approval). Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can contact the seller for you if you PM me your email address and you will communicate later

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

sig said:


> I can contact the seller for you if you PM me your email address and you will communicate later


Thanks, the second setup is just too deep (30 inches), this will not do. The other one is OK, but still not what I'm looking for. Appreciate the offer and would definitely like to see any other ones.


----------

